# Tabelle - Breite bei 3 Spalten



## Alaniel (19. Juli 2004)

Kurze, aber blöde Frage:

habe ein Tabellengerüst mit 3 Spalten, von denen ich nur die beiden äußeren in der Breite definiert habe, da sich die mittlere dann anpassensoll.
Leider wird das im Browser komplett anders dargestellt.
Was mache ich falsch?

Hier mal der Code:


<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%" height="100%" border="1">
    <tr><td width="100%" height="111" align="center" valign="center" colspan="3">x</td></tr>
    <tr><td width="150">x</td>
	<td>x</td>
	<td width="150">x</td></tr>

  </table>


Die "X" habe ich nur eingefügt, um die Zellen sichtbar zu machen, während ich daran arbeite, den Rahmen (border) ebenso....

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich glaube ich habe einfach jetzt ein Brett vor dem Kopf.....


----------



## JoeDope (19. Juli 2004)

eventuell liegt es daran das du einmal die breite in % festlegst und beim andern mal ne feste größe zuteilst.


----------



## Alaniel (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von JoeDope _
> *eventuell liegt es daran das du einmal die breite in % festlegst und beim andern mal ne feste größe zuteilst. *




Tatsache!
Hat funktioniert!

Hätte nie gedacht, daß es daran liegt, da sich das ja in einer anderen Zeile abspielt.....

Thx, anyway!


EDIT:
wenn ich jetzt allerdings in der oberen, breiten Zelle ein Bild einfüge und definiere dessen Maße, dann verschieben sich die Rahmen der unteren Zellen schon wieder! ich werde noch wahnsinnig!

<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%" height="100%" border="1">
    <tr><td height="111" align="center" valign="center" colspan="3">
		<img src="top.jpg" width="800" height="60" alt="Top"></td></tr>
    <tr><td width="150" align="center" valign="top">x</td>
	<td>x</td>
	<td width="150" align="center" valign="top">x</td></tr>

  </table>


----------

